# Do you believe medical professionals seek to harm/hurt you?



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> How is it self-evident?
> Most doctors not only don't want to control people's lives, but many times are too uncaring, to the point where the patient doesn't feel comfortable talking to them.
> If anything, doctors want to control other health professionals in their workplace, because they feel they can do their job as well. But that depends on the education and country.


er..

So control is good. Fine, can I make you my slave? if you were in an abusive relationship, would you leave or stay? If somebody attacked you in the street, would you fight back, run away or let them attack you without restraint? 

It's funny how you justify control, when most likely you'd balk out at people controlling you...

Also, yes I have been rude, but we don't know each other and I don't owe you time nor space. If you do, then you haven't mastered good social conduct. Unless you're my mother, father, gf, I don't owe you true civility. I'd have thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> The GP said to the other that "drinking can damage your liver" so technically, it was never implied that drinking is good for others.


lol...

OK, so I should be lectured to morally and other people are just told the health risks haha.. 

I don't know when you and GPs became rulers of society or arbiters of human value, but show me the Bluray of your coronation and I'll desist.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I never said control is good, in fact in my first post I said the GP was overstepping their boundaries by saying that to you. If you want to discuss with others at least take the time to read what they say first.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

No, this is what you clearly insinuated.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I never insinuated anything like that. Quite the opposite, I pointed how some doctors want to control other professionals because they think they know how to do their job.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

eh?

No, it's the double standard I enjoy , as well as attempting to lecture a stranger lol..


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

iloveusarita said:


> er.. no.
> 
> I'd wager dollars to donuts that you support all other college students in drinking and just think "meh, it is as it is". so perchance, why is it bad for me to do?


I honestly do not know the answer to your question. Bad is only one perspective of so many others. Who perceives it as bad and why? I think you need to determine this. If you are asking for the disadvantages of the act of drinking, I believe you are referring to alcohol, then there are a few, and you need not ask me. If you have access to internet, you may google the disadvantages of drinking. Another perspective you can take is about what positive aspects drinking has for you and when you should and shouldn't drink. To consider bad or good, you have to consider multiple situations. There's a right time for everything isn't there?



> it makes you envious? jealous? resentful? fearful?


To be honest, it doesn't make me envious, jealous, resentful or fearful. I drink at times, and so do my friends. We avoid getting drunk though. Why should I feel differently about you drinking and having sex whenever you want to? Do you drink and drive? Do you do dangerous things when drunk? Do you drink without stopping when you're so drunk that you somehow feel numb all over? Is there a deeper reason to your asking of these questions or did you merely employ them for rhetorics? If you're willing to talk about something beyond what you've said, I can't read your mind, though I am willing to listen to your problems if any. If I have nothing to worry about with the manner you drink, I do not understand why you even asked me if it makes me envious, resentful, or fearful in anyway.



> And you haven't answered my question. why is an act that millions partake in "bad" if ONE does it?


I haven't answered this question because you've only asked it in this post. 
:laughing:
Please note that I cannot read your mind. I believe the topic we were talking about was doctors and causing harm....

Well it shouldn't be too hard to find the answer! Why don't you ask some of the "millions" you speak of? If you're too shy to ask, there's google! Some people post and write articles about why they think something is bad. I apologize; but I am not one of the millions you speak of. 

Let me give you my take on your question at least. I perceive actions neither as good or bad. I perceive them as both at the same time and I analyze per situation. Cost benefit analysis is something I am fond of. I realize that there I have yet to find pure good or bad in anything. I'm sorry if this does not answer your question.

Is there any other question I can answer for you?



iloveusarita said:


> eh?
> 
> No, it's the double standard I enjoy , as well as attempting to lecture a stranger lol..


So far, I've only learned more about you, so I hope this is the subject you are attempting to teach me or the audience you are referring to.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

problems? er... no.

It's just your highly and irrationally selective condemnation that frankly amuses me.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

iloveusarita said:


> eh?
> 
> No, it's the double standard I enjoy , as well as attempting to lecture a stranger lol..


I never promoted double standards...


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

iloveusarita said:


> problems? er... no.
> 
> It's just your highly and irrationally selective condemnation that frankly amuses me.


Well, then congratulations. If you are amused; then I am amused. It's irrational just as this entire argument is!
roud:

But seriously, I am enjoying. I really hope you are as well.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

er.. enjoy? yes, since you look weird.

you condone control, but condemn it if it occurs to you hahaa...


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

You are entitled to your own opinion then, as I am to my own. Whether I promote control or not is purely based on situation. 

By the way, I seem weird only because I am weird in certain ways. Just something I'd like to point out.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

er.. the issue here is your social comprehension. Stop presuming I must be so close to you. You're not anybody to me....


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Spades said:


> I have no idea how your example demonstrates this.
> 
> Medical professionals don't care about you as an individual, unless you get really close with them. They will provide you with whatever generic treatment works for "most people", and I find they focus on symptom reduction rather than the root of the issue. However, if you are persistent enough and they get to know your personal needs better, you can get options more specific to you. Ultimately, you are their client and not their friend.
> 
> If a medical professional is actually trying to hurt anyone, that's grounds to file a complaint or even a lawsuit.


Doctors like Dr. Welby really did not exist in large numbers. Back in that day, malpractice suits were rare. now, the malpractice insurance combined with cost control by Medicare, Medicaid, and insurance companies make it a struggle for doctors to pay off student loans and make a decent living. My family doctor, getting ready to retire, said that a high school friend went into mechanical engineering, he into medicine - and his friend's income has always surpssed his. There is a dedication that most doctors have -to help, not to make gobs of money. We had an MD in a cancer clinic on the gulf coast that was run by the other kind - payments up front, watered down drugs, bogus charges -and not they are losing everything and going to prison - and justly so.

If you are unsatisfied with a doctor's treatment, the cause may well be a combination of lawyers and the government. 

Doctors cannot emotionally bond with patients and stay in practice. The emotional toll would destroy them.


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

No, I don't believe they intend to hurt people, but rather they presume that their patients are dumbarses so they end up not listening their clients. Doctors rely way too much on quantitative data only, such as failing to treat a patient with a thyroid issue simply because his/her test numbers fall within the normal range, albeit on an extreme end.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

This ^^^ is the answer to the OP question.


----------



## jennyleighbee (Nov 20, 2013)

Honestly, what is a doctor going to gain by intentionally hurting a person? Do they know everything and always right when it comes to their treatment or bedside manner? No. They arnt God and they arnt perfect, but they gain nothing from intensionally hurting you.


----------

